# New budgies health



## pjld (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi.

We have just got 2 new baby boy budgies (8-9 weeks) from two separate breeders. Both have been kept indoors and seem healthy (had them checked over by the vet today) 

Just wondering what health care they might need in the next few months.

They are currently in separate cages, kept indoors - we just have these two budgies - no other pets.

Will they need worming or any other medince ever/regularly?

They each have an iodine block, grit and a cuttlefish bone - and good seed and water & occasional greens a any other things they need?

Should we be looking to give them any dietary supplements?

Sorry for the simple question - first budgies for me & am trying to learn everything to keep these beautiful birds healthy and happy 

Thanks in advance for your advice!

Patrick


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Congrats on your new baby budgies! Maybe you'll share a picture of them at some point  My vet has told me no grit is needed for a budgie, but a varied diet is preferred, i.e. seeds and veg/fruits. I'd suggest you check out the post about food here: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ: Budgie Health. Good luck with your budgies :budgie:


----------



## pjld (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I'll have a good read!

I've uploaded some pictures in the Budgie Gallery section of Alba and Petrie - and will now try and post some to this thread too!


----------



## pjld (Apr 8, 2015)

This is Alba


----------



## pjld (Apr 8, 2015)

And this is Petrie


----------

